# Uber/Lyft and other ICs get break with new Tax law.



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

https://t.co/qcJm1m8txG


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

What does this mean for us filing this year? do I do something different


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> What does this mean for us filing this year? do I do something different


Doesn't impact your 2017 taxes due April 17th at all.


----------

